# What music are you listening to...continued.



## Nonskimmer (May 30, 2005)

Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water


----------



## mosquitoman (May 30, 2005)

Catch-22 12341234


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Bright Eyes - We are Nowhere and Its Now


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2005)

Mighty Mighty Bosstones- Another Drinking Song


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Bright Eyes - Lover I dont Have to Love


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2005)

Reel Big Fish- Dateless Losers


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Dire Straits - Telegraph Road


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2005)

the Eastender's theme tune.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

The Boomtown Rats - I dont like Mondays


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 31, 2005)

GREEN ONION

BOOKER T AND THE MGs'


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Feeder - Dry


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

Slayer - Reign in Blood

2 more days people and I will be rocking it out at Rock Im Park. 90 bands 3 days long! Just some of the highlights are Iron Maiden, Velvet Revolver, Marilyn Manson, Green Day, Slipknot, Slayer, HIM, Lacuna Coil, Incubus, Motley Crue, Billy Idol and much much more. It is going to rock!


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

If Audioslave are there, you need a kick for not mentioning them as a highlight! 

Lyin' Eyes - Eagles...A CLASSIC!!! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 31, 2005)

Good one, PD!

The Guess Who - American Woman


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2005)

If only I could get there....

Green Day- Holiday


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

Peaceful Easy Feeling - Eagles.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

Audioslave are not there.

Simple Man - Lynerd Skynard


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

Okay then. You're seeing them at some other festival aren't you though? I'm seeing them in June. They're doing Soundgarden and Rage Against the Machine covers. Also, the rumour that Live is opening for them is still knocking around!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2005)

I'm seeing Reel Big Fish in September, should be good!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

No actually I am not. There were rumors about 4 months ago that they would be playing at Rock im Park but they are not playing now. To be honest though I am not a big Audioslave fan. I like them but am not a big fan. MM Reel Big Fish are playing there though. Not a fan but there there.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2005)

Lucky!


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

Bah, Audioslave are better than Velvet Revolver. I love VR though, although it's really Scott Weiland that does it for the band in my opinion. The Rage members of Audioslave have really come into their own in Audioslave, they were wasted talent in Rage.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

I prefer Heavy Metal anyhow. I am not into the Audioslave style of rock. It is not bad dont take me wrong. I would go and see them in concert but they just dont get my blood pumping like Metallica, Iron Maiden, Megedeth, Slayer, Godsmack, and Slipknot do.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 31, 2005)

"...and get away from it all, in a place called..."

Kokomo - Beach Boys 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

To France - Blind Guardian


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2005)

Die MF Die- POD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

Bang Your Head - Quiet Riot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Die MF Die- POD



Ah so thats who sings it....


Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Its not a Fashion Statement, Its a F*cking Deathwish


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

Mary Jane - Tom Petty


----------



## plan_D (Jun 1, 2005)

Breakerfall - Pearl Jam


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2005)

Meridith Brooks- Bitch.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - You Know what they do to Guys like us in Prison


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

The infamous 'Mummies and Daddies' game?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

I dunno 


My Chemical Romance - This Jetset Life is Gonna Kill You


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 1, 2005)

Green Day- Basket Case


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Hang 'em High


----------



## Karbine (Jun 1, 2005)

Come On Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Cemetery Drive


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 1, 2005)

That's a classic Karbine!

Green Day- Welcome to Paradise


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

Youve tempted me with the Greenday.


Greenday - Give me Novocaine


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 1, 2005)

Good choice CC!
I've got Dookie on at the moment


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

Rocket Queen - Guns N Roses


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

T'Pau- china in your hand......


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

Wes Montgomery- Tequila


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> T'Pau- china in your hand......



Thats a good song 8)


My Chemical Romance - Interlude


----------



## evangilder (Jun 2, 2005)

T'Pau, now there is a band I haven't heard since my days at Lakenheath! Wow, I remember that song too. Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

any time, and yeah it's a great song.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Helena


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

Whitesnake- here i go again


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Feeder - Just A Day


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 2, 2005)

Beach Boys - Good Vibrations


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

Less than Jake- Automatic


----------



## plan_D (Jun 2, 2005)

Big Machine - Velvet Revolver.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 2, 2005)

The Beach Boys - I Get Around


In case you haven't noticed, I am quite a fan of the oldies. 8)


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 2, 2005)

George Formby - With my little stick of Blackpool Rock


----------



## plan_D (Jun 2, 2005)

The Beach Boys are good. 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 3, 2005)

Hollaback Girl - Gwen Stefani

The lyrics are shit, but the beat is _the_ shit.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

i don't get the whole Bananas bit in that song.......

Died in your arms- cutting crew (one of my all time favourites)......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

Meat loaf- took the words right out of my mouth....


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

Queen Live: Houston '77 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Mighty Mighty Bosstones- Desensitized


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 3, 2005)

Dying Days - Screaming Trees


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - This Jetset Life is Gonna Kill You


----------



## plan_D (Jun 3, 2005)

What condition my condition is in - Kenny Rogers. 

Everytime I hear this song it reminds me of Big Lebowski, if anyone has ever seen that movie...if you haven't, you should!


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

Dude speaking.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 3, 2005)

That is the greatest part in the movie, the only part I pay attention to.

Whenever it's on I don't notice and the movie goes by as bland, but that bowling dream/passed out/high from the chemicals in his White Russian scene is cool. 8)


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

The themes from the Harry Palmer movies - Ipcress File, Funeral in Berlin, and Billion Dollar Brain.


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

The theme from the Tesco Ads..........."Every little bit help's" 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

Harry Palmer? Isn't that what you get from too much....


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

ibe gome bnlind!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

Let that be a warning to all - now where's my nice hot cup of Bromine?


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

................just don't bend forward and poke yourself in the eye with it 1st  

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

It's even worse if you start cleaning your teeth instead  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 4, 2005)

Bright Eyes - We Are Nowhere And Its Now


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 4, 2005)

.............Tuesday?

Hot Space


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 4, 2005)

Guns N Roses ~ Use Your Illusion I&II
Queen ~ Live at Wembley
GTA:Vice City Sound Track ~ Vrock/Flash/Fever105


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 4, 2005)

SeaNorris said:


> Guns N Roses ~ Use Your Illusion I&II
> Queen ~ Live at Wembley
> GTA:Vice City Sound Track ~ Vrock/Flash/Fever105



You should get: Queen on Fire at the Bowl 8) 

I was there and you can catch a little sight of me in the DVD Version  

Hot Space


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 4, 2005)

Hot Space said:


> SeaNorris said:
> 
> 
> > Guns N Roses ~ Use Your Illusion I&II
> ...



Never seen that before 8)


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 4, 2005)

Hot Space


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll look into that


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 4, 2005)

If you do get the DVD you'll see me during the Guitar Solo in "Tie Your Mother Down"

...........and I looked so lovely as well - NOT  

Hot Space


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 4, 2005)

Hot Space said:


> If you do get the DVD you'll see me during the Guitar Solo in "Tie Your Mother Down"
> 
> ...........and I looked so lovely as well - NOT
> 
> Hot Space



'Tie your mother down' Now that is a good song 8)


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 4, 2005)

Just don't ask your mother to do it though  

Hot Space


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## Medvedya (Jun 5, 2005)

26 Miles (Santa Catalina) - The Four Preps


----------



## me262 (Jun 5, 2005)

steve hackett, guitar noir


----------



## plan_D (Jun 5, 2005)

Out of Exile - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2005)

Def Leppard - Armageddon It


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2005)

Runnin' on Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Grand Theft Autumn


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 6, 2005)

Kt Tunstall- annother place to fall

i love this song......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2005)

Feeder - Just the Way im Feeling


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 6, 2005)

Kt tunstall- black horse and the cherry tree........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2005)

That song pisses me off so much... 

Something Corporate - As You Sleep


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2005)

I don't like her music but I saw her on Late Night with Jools Holland, she is extremely talented. She was building up the song with recordings she was doing at that moment, it was amazing.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2005)

System of a Down - Soldier Side


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 6, 2005)

Bill and Ben the Flowerpot Men by Noddy and his Nuts  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2005)

That has some great electric triangle in it!


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 6, 2005)

A good song but's sounds a bit square  

Hot Space


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 6, 2005)

...........can't believe I just posted that  

Hot Space


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 6, 2005)

Why?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 6, 2005)

Listening to a 6 song block of Barkmarket at the moment........ Over-distortion is a true artform....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 6, 2005)

Now onto my library of 40 odd Helmet tracks.....


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2005)

According to my WMP Library, I have 148 tracks on there. Ranging from Eggplant - Train at the start to The Curse - Audioslave at the end. 

I'm listening to 10,000 Years (Peace Is Now) - Live at the moment.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 6, 2005)

Audioslave is great.....

Acording to my WMP library i have 1,224 tracks........ Hehe....

Ranging from 311-Creatures to Warren Zevon-Hit Somebody............


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2005)

A lot of tracks! I've only actually got three full albums on there, Throwing Copper - Live, Clumsy - OLP and Out of Exile - Audioslave. 

Have you got Out of Exile? It's feckin' awesome! Goin' to see them on 13th June...some Soundgarden covers...get to see if Cornell has still got those old vocals in him...OF COUSE HE HAS!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 6, 2005)

Exile Rocks..... My brother saw them 2-3 weeks ago and called me from the show... I listened to the whole show in a headset... The sound was great for a phone... They did 2 Rage tunes as well as 3 Soundgarden tunes...

Cornell was simply outta control... Definatly showed off his Crown, as King of the Mic..... Many Soundgarden Covers, which was great... The first 2 times I saw them, there was ZERO Soundgarden or Rage Covers..... 

I envy u and the show......... Enjoy it... Take pics if u can.........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2005)

Oh there will definately be pics. Did your brother mention anything about who opened for them? I've heard rumours that it's Live that is opening for them...but I haven't heard anything solid.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 6, 2005)

No it was some local band that sucked...... Looking foward to seein some pics.....


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 7, 2005)

Alice Cooper- Only Women Bleed (and singing along very badly)


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Why?



It sounded very, very silly  

Hot Space


----------



## BombTaxi (Jun 7, 2005)

Currently listening to Snot by Snot...the ultimate metal tune for a hot summer's day!  

Ive got 1006 tracks on iTunes, from 3 Doors Down - Kryptonite to Zero 7. Niether of which particularly like...


----------



## trackend (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm currently listening to Trains going past my office window by Networkrail and Stagecoach


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 7, 2005)

I have 567 songs....But thats only over a year 

Currently listening to Feeder - Anaesthetic


----------



## evangilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Work computer iTunes shows 3,884 songs. I have more at home though. I have been slowly ripping our CD collection (wife and I have over 2,000 CDs). Plus when we first got DSL, napster was the rage. Not that we ever downloaded anything illegally!  List starts at .38 special and ends with ZZ Top.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 7, 2005)

Mine starts with AC/DC and also ends with ZZ Top


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 7, 2005)

Mark Collie - In Time from The Punisher Soundtrack.

I have 334 songs on iTunes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2005)

heart- alone........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 8, 2005)

Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2005)

Elton John- Daniel..........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 8, 2005)

Long Run - Eagles


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2005)

Elton John- goodbye yellow brick road........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 8, 2005)

Big Dumb Sex - Soundgarden


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2005)

EJ- bennie and the jets.....


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 8, 2005)

I've got you under my skin - The Shingles.

Hot Space


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2005)

Reel Big Fish- You Don't know


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

Phantom of the Opera - Iron Maiden

Just got back from the Rock Im Park festival in Germany. 90 bands 3 days long. It was really great. Iron Maiden, Motley Crue, Billy Idol, Green Day, My Chemical Romance, Slayer, Velvet Revolver, The Hellacopters, HIM, Slipknot, and Life of Agony were simply amazing! It was really worth it and great.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

My Chemical Romance?! Lucky bastard  


System of a Down - Revenga


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

Meet Virginia - Train


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

Blur - Country House


Me and a mate are making a cd of "Ultimate war anthems" Any suggestions?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

Halls of Montezuma (Marine Corp Hymn) and Ballad of the Green Berets if they have to be real military songs.

If they dont: 
For Whom the Bell Tolls - Metallica
Fight Fire with Fire - Metallica
One - Metallica
Dont Tread on Me - Metallica
Civil War - Guns N Roses


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

Nah they dont have to be real military songs...

Great, thanks! We had For Whom the Bell tolls and Civil War. Any others? We got:
Rolling Stones - Paint it Black
Beach Boys - Good Vibrations
Blur - Song 2
Black Sabbath - Paranoid
Motorhead - Ace of Spades

And a few others too.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 10, 2005)

You want Guerilla Radio - Rage Against the Machine. Masters of War - Bob Dylan. Fortunate Son - Creedance Clearwater Revival. Do the Evolution - Pearl Jam. 

Anywho, I'm listening to Sleep Now in the Fire - Audioslave (Rage Cover)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

Cool, thanks 8)

Right now AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2005)

Nobody mentioned Black Sabbath- Warpigs for military tunes. Also Crosby Stills and Nash- Shadowland
April Wine- Caught in the Crossfire
Bad Company- Bad Company
Damn Yankees- Pile Driver
Depeche Mode- World in my Eyes
Dire Straits- Brothers in Arms
Dire Straits- Iron Hand
Dokken- Mr. Scary
Gary Moore- Murder in the Skies
Journey- Edge of the Blade
Most of the songs on the Top Gun soundtrack
Krokus, Screaming in the Night
Megadeath- Symphony of Destruction
Paul Hardcastle- 19
Planet P- Why Me
Rainbow- Man on the Silver Mountain
Rush- Bravado
Skid Row- Youth Gone Wild
Ted Nugent- Free for All

That's just thinking back and looking at some MP3. I am sure there are others


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Good list there even. I have most of those on my playlist

You can not forget Disposable Heros by Metallica it is a great tune about war and soldiers.

*Disposable Heroes*

Bodies fill the fields I see, hungry heroes end 
No one to play soldier now, no one to pretend
running blind through killing fields, bred to kill them all
Victim of what said should be 
a servant `til I fall 

Soldier boy, made of clay 
now an empty shell 
twenty one, only son 
but he served us well 
Bred to kill, not to care 
just do as we say 
finished here, Greeting Death 
he's yours to take away 

Back to the front 
you will do what I say, when I say 
Back to the front 
you will die when I say, you must die 
Back to the front 
you coward 
you servant 
you blindman 

Barking of machinegun fire, does nothing to me now 
sounding of the clock that ticks, get used to it somehow 
More a man, more stripes you bare, glory seeker trends 
bodies fill the fields I see 
the slaughter never ends 

Soldier boy, made of clay 
now an empty shell 
twenty one, only son 
but he served us well 
Bred to kill, not to care 
just do as we say 
finished here, Greeting Death 
he's yours to take away 

Back to the front 
you will do what I say, when I say 
Back to the front 
you will die when I say, you must die 
Back to the front 
you coward 
you servant 
you blindman 

Why, Am I dying? 
Kill, have no fear 
Lie, live off lying 
Hell, Hell is here 

I was born for dying 

Life planned out before my birth, nothing could I say 
had no chance to see myself, molded day by day 
Looking back I realize, nothing have I done 
left to die with only friend 
Alone I clench my gun 

Soldier boy, made of clay 
now an empty shell 
twenty one, only son 
but he served us well 
Bred to kill, not to care 
just do as we say 
finished here, Greeting Death 
he's yours to take away 

Back to the front 
you will do what I say, when I say 
Back to the front 
you will die when I say, you must die 
Back to the front 
you coward 
you servant 
you blindman 

Back to the front.

*You also have to include:*

Metel Militia - Metallica
Blackened - Metallica
Blitzkrieg - Blitzkrieg
Killing Time - Sweet Savage

Sound of gunfire comes through the night,
Killing and hatred, it's a terrible sight.
Reports come in of the heavy attack,
Message is seen, we're moving back.

Preparations are made for the journey back,
It's a survival, supplies are packed.
No more nights in this eternal hell,
Destination is simple, we move out.

Killing time - You left from the line
. Killing time - Your turn to kill.
Killing time - What do you say?
Killing time - Aaha, killing time.

And he knew what he needed to keep us alive,
No time for cowardice, kill and survive.
Like a killer kid with a switchblade knife,
Nasty word, he'll take your life.

The silence is over, they attack again,
Killing and hatred drive me insane.
Reports come in of a heavy attack,
Message is seen, we're moving back.

Killing time - You left from the line
. Killing time - Your turn to kill.
Killing time - What do you say?
Killing time - Aaha, killing time.

Sound of gunfire comes through the night,
Killing and hatred, it's a terrible sight.
Reports come in of a heavy attack,
Message is seen, we're moving back.

And he knew what he needed to keep us alive,
No time for cowardice, kill and survive.
Like a killer kid with a switchblade knife,
Nasty word, he'll take your life.

Killing time - You left from the line.
Killing time - Your turn to kill.
Killing time - What do you say?
Killing time - Aaha, killing time. 

Today your love, tomorrow the world - The Ramones
Commando - The Romones
The Fish Cheer - Country Joe Fish


----------



## BombTaxi (Jun 11, 2005)

And some more...

36Crazyfists - Destroy the Map
36Crazyfists - Turns To Ashes
AFI - Bleed Black
AFI - Death Of Seasons
At The Drive In - Arc Arsenal
The Blood Brothers - Every Breath Is A Bomb
The Blood Brothers - USA Nails
Chimaira - Implements of Destruction
The Clash - Spanish Bombs
The Clash - Hateful
The Clash - Death or Glory 
Converge - Letterbomb
Converge - Love As Arson
Converge - Farewell Note To This City
Converge - Colour Me Blood Red
Deftones - Headup
Deftones - Deathblow
Deftones - Knife Party
Denali - Gunner
Every Time I Die - Morphine Season
Funeral For A Friend - The Getaway Plan
Glassjaw - Cosmopolitan Bloodloss
Glassjaw - Radio Cambodia
God Forbid - Antihero
Hatebreed - Well, any track, but especially I Will Be Heard or This Is Now
Head Automatica - At The Speed Of A Yellow Bullet
Head Automatica - Brooklyn Is Burning
Head Automatica - The Razor
Idlewild - Anihilate Now!
Iron Maiden - Dance Of Death
Iron Maiden - The Trooper
The Jam - Town Called Malice
Lamb of God - As The Palaces Burn
Lostprophets - shinobivs.dragonninja
Machine Head - Desire To Fire
Machine Head - Ten Ton Hammer
Marilyn Manson - The Last Day On Earth
Mastodon - Blood and Thunder
Miocene - 9mm High and Rising
My Chemical Romance - Give 'em Hell Kid
Norma Jean - Memphis Will Be Laid To Waste
Orgy - Social Enemies
Pantera - Primal Concrete Sledge
Pantera - Five Minutes Alone
Pantera - Walk 
Pantera - F***** Hostile
Pantera - Mouth For War
Pantera - War Nerve
Papa Roach - Getting Away With Murder
Poison The Well - Pleasant Bullet
RATM - Vietnow
RATM - No Shelter
RATM - People Of The Sun
RATM - Bombtrack
RATM - Bullet In The Head
Rammstein - Feuer Frei!
Sepultura - Refuse-Resist
Sick Of It All - Us vs. Them
Slayer - War Ensemble
Sleater-Kinney - Ironclad
Slipknot - Wait and Bleed
Sneaker Pimps - Destroying Angel
Spineshank - Dead To Me
Unearth - Internal War
Vacant Stare - Come Face Up
Vacant Stare - Halving the Fuse

Those are all from my library...I might actually run them up into a playlist to play when im playing IL2  

And right now Im listening to Vacant Stare - Come Face Up.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Great List there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

Great lists! My afternoon is complete! 


AC/DC - TNT


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Good song!

Wicked Games - HIM


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

AC/DC - Dirty Deeds (Done Dirt Cheap)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

AC/DC - High Voltage


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Metallica - Whiplash


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

Rage Against The Machine - Bullet in the head


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Run to the Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

Rammstein - Feuer Frei


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Pantera - Primal Concrete Sledge


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Rammstein - Feuer Frei


I like that one.

AC/DC - Big Balls


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

The Pulp Fiction theme tune


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Hier Kommt Alex - Die Toten Hosen


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

God Forbid - Antihero


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Who made Who? - AC/DC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

Rush - Spirit of Radio


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

The Bards Tale - Blind Guardian


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

AC/DC - Back In Black


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 11, 2005)

is this love- whitesnake........


----------



## Beni (Jun 11, 2005)

cold play X&y


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 11, 2005)

i hate coldplay.........

Alannah Myles- Black velvet......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

You hate Coldplay? Fool...


Greenday - American Idiot


You hate Greenday too? Agian, fool


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 11, 2005)

Not as foolish as your spelling........

Died in your arms tonight- cutting crew..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

Im going to "Summerset" next Sunday 

Greenday - Boulevard of Broken Dreams


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 11, 2005)

CC, no such place exists.........

total eclipse of the heart-bonnie tyler........

one of my favouritist songs ever.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

I know it doesnt, I was throwing back your comment about my bad spelling by using one of you numourous humourous examples 

Greenday - Shes a Rebel


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Tainted Love - Marilyn Manson


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water


And never have song lyrics been more inappropriate. I was listening to Bryan Adams - Summer of '69 at the same time as browsing through my pictures. Just as I got to the picture of me in a skirt and leotard etc, the song went "Those were the best days of my life"


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2005)

Kinda scary there, CC!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah you are giving me a bad mental image.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

It's hard to have a good one with CC.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

I cant believe I have not learned that yet.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 11, 2005)

My 6gig iPod mini in green. 


I most listen to various songs by The Beach Boys, though. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Ashes to Ashes - Faith No More


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Bubbles - Liquor and Whores 

This clip is from an interview with Bubbles, from the great TV show 'Trailer Park Boys', at local Halifax radio station Q104. They won't release the full radio version of the song for download, but here's a small clip. It's a great song.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Im Awake - Godsmack


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 11, 2005)

Bring Your Own Booze - System of a Down

I hate Green Day, too.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 12, 2005)

The Game featuring 50 Cent - How We Do


Even if you hate rap, listen to this song and pay particular attention to the beat... As a whole, it all falls together extremely well..


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 12, 2005)

Windows Media says I have 89 Songs by Primus.. Started on 1 of 89 an hour ago...


----------



## trackend (Jun 12, 2005)

The Good The Bad and The Ugly soundtrack


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2005)

Windows Media says I have 107 songs by Feeder...Cant be arsed to listen to em all 

AC/DC - Squealer


----------



## me262 (Jun 12, 2005)

pink floyd-dark side of the moon


----------



## Pisis (Jun 12, 2005)

Count Basie - Fancy Pants


----------



## trackend (Jun 12, 2005)

Now this is what I call an eclectic thread I love it


----------



## Pisis (Jun 12, 2005)

And I love your avatar.


----------



## trackend (Jun 12, 2005)

Its suprising Pisis how many tunes her tits bounce in time too


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 12, 2005)

Too bad she's only a cartoon.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2005)

AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

No More Mr. Niceguy - Alice Cooper


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

Good song.

A Question of Heaven - Iced Earth


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Its not a Fashion Statement, Its a F*cking Deathwish


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

God of Thunder - KISS


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - I Never Told You What I Do For A Living


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

Ride the Lightning - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 15, 2005)

Evanescence - Hello


----------



## Pisis (Jun 15, 2005)

Rubber Soul - The Beatles


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm hungry....


Oh yeah and; Loud Love - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 16, 2005)

The Beach Boys - Good Vibrations


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2005)

Spiral - Godsmack


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2005)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

David Bowie - Heroes


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 17, 2005)

Blondie - One way or another.

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

Great song, especially if your doing Search and Destroy 


Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water


----------



## Pisis (Jun 17, 2005)

J.S.Bach's "Brandenburger Konzert" 8)


----------



## me262 (Jun 17, 2005)

handel: conserti gossi, op. 6
(but the version by the academy of st. martin-in-the-fields, conducted by neville marriner, the best!!!)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Judas Priest - Living After Midnight 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

T.B.D - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Matchbook Romance - Promise


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Sleep Now in the Fire - Rage against the Machine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Matchbook Romance - Stay Tonight


----------



## Crippen (Jun 18, 2005)

Listening to R.E M.
I went to the outdoor gig yesterday 'Idlewild' 'The Zootons' 'Feeder' and R.E.M..... it was magic. six hours of jumping up and down ten rows from the front..... damn good stuff.

Hey:
Gorgious Bob (I adore that man .... he loves music, has a heart as big as a stadium, and doen't give a whatnot what people think..... excellent qualities) has been working on his 'G8' line up..... and the man is a god he has pulled it off 'Pink Floyd' ....who hopes that is this happens, they might then tour????? god I hope so, could be another sleeping on the pavement moment to secure tickets.... if so whos with me?

************************
Now it got me thinking.... the bass palyer and drumer from the Beatles are still alive, as are the guitarist and singer from the 'who'.... so if he got them together.... they could be ....'The Whotles' for the day.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh, Crippen, that was awful...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

The Beach Boys - Get Around 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Heaven's Dead - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Brand New - Seventy times 7


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Man or Animal - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Brand New - Failure By Design


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Sweet Euphoria - Chris Cornell


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Brand New - Jude Law and a Semester Abroad


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Big Dumb Sex - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Bright Eyes - A Perfect Sonnet


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Bleed Together - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Coldplay - A Rush Of Blood To the Head


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Nutshell - Alice in Chains


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Fightstar - Paint Your Target


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

The Curse - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

AC/DC - Sink the Pink


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Like Suicide - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Evanescence - Going Under


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Waitress - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Evanescence - You


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

What about me?

Doesn't Remind Me - Audioslave

"I like wandering the streets of Japan, 'til I get lost 'cos it doesn't remind me of anything"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Dance, Dance


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 18, 2005)

The Thrills - "Saturday Night"

"Providing the soundtrack for dry humping on desk floors"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2005)

Countdown to Extinction - Megadeth


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

Greenday - American Idiot


----------



## plan_D (Jun 20, 2005)

It's not nice to call Adler that...he's more German...   

Plush - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

Greenday - Extraordinary Girl


----------



## plan_D (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, it's too right for me to stick up for lanc on that one. 

Shame in You - Alice in Chains.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

Hehe, its funny cos its true...

Greenday - Whatsername


----------



## plan_D (Jun 20, 2005)

I don't know, what is her name?

Dance With You - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

Barbara, she runs a minicab firm.... 

Guns n Roses - Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## plan_D (Jun 20, 2005)

Really? Wow, and now she's in the jungle!?


Iris - Live


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

Love is a killer - Vixen


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 20, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Greenday - American Idiot




Same. Only I'm listening to the one by Green Day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2005)

Harvestor of Sorrow - Metallica


----------



## plan_D (Jun 21, 2005)

Life - Our Lady Peace


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 21, 2005)

Damien Rice- Cannonball.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2005)

Burn in Hell - Twisted Sister


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 21, 2005)

Damien Rice- cheers darlin'.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2005)

Head Automatica - Beating Heart Baby


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 21, 2005)

Damien Rice- Cold Water.........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 21, 2005)

Burden in my Hand - Soundgarden


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 21, 2005)

still the same, it doesn't take me long to go see the other threads people have replied in................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2005)

Hoobastank - Disappear


----------



## plan_D (Jun 21, 2005)

Your Time Has Come - Audioslave [Live at Weenie Roast]

I come here first, so I get distracted by your gay banter.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 21, 2005)

Damien Rice- I remember.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2005)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## plan_D (Jun 21, 2005)

Sleep Now in the Fire - Audioslave [Live at Weenie Roast]


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2005)

Radiohead - No Surprises

(Possibly my favourite song of all time)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 21, 2005)

Cochise - Audioslave [Live at Weenie Roast]


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2005)

Bright Eyes - Nothing Gets Crossed Out


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2005)

Wheels of Steel - Saxon


----------



## plan_D (Jun 21, 2005)

Seasons - Chris Cornell


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 22, 2005)

Everybody Needs Somebody To Love- Blues Brothers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

AC/DC - Back In Black


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 22, 2005)

Whitesnake- Here I Go Again


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Evanescence - Tourniquet


----------



## plan_D (Jun 22, 2005)

Sun - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Feeder - Come Back Around


----------



## plan_D (Jun 22, 2005)

Feel the Quiet River Rage - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Feeder - Helium


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2005)

Bring you Daughter to the Slaughter - Iron Maiden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

Beach Boys - Surfin' USA


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2005)

Bloody Kisses - Type O Negative


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

Brand New - The No Seatbelt Song


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2005)

Wait and Bleed - Slipknot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

Daiki Kasho - Its All About You


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 23, 2005)

Queen- Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

Rasmus - Funeral Song


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2005)

Creep - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 24, 2005)

The Beautiful South - One Last Love Song


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2005)

Right now I have a country song going (which is unusual for me because I hate country)

The Place the Wolves call Home - Garth Brooks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 24, 2005)

I have some real great piano ballads going. They have so much feeling and emotion in the singing its great.

Something Corporate - Konstantine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2005)

Sweet Dreams - Marilyn Manson


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 24, 2005)

Billy Idol - White Wedding


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2005)

I just saw him in Concert a couple of weeks ago!

I want it all - Queen


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 24, 2005)

Cool! Was he good?

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2005)

Damien Rice- Cheers darlin'...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2005)

Village People - YMCA

(Oh yeah!  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2005)

Yeah CC he was actually really good. Surpised me for a 49 year old man. But he can still rock.

Black - Drain STH


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2005)

Brand New - Secondary


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2005)

Fade to Black - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2005)

Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2005)

Blind - Korn


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2005)

Metallica - Blackened


----------



## trackend (Jun 25, 2005)

The Stranglers hits and Gary Numan


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2005)

Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run (The new French National Anthem)


----------



## trackend (Jun 25, 2005)

I luv that CC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2005)

Hehe...

Derek and the Dominoes - Layla


----------



## Smokey (Jun 26, 2005)

Electric Six - Gay Bar


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

that's a great song!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

36 Crazyfists - Turns To Ashes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

Next Ex Girlfriend- Bowling for soup..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - Hands Down


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

A Hole- bowling for soup........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - Vindicated


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

Family Portrait- Pink

i'm not actually listening to it as such, me sister's watching it on TV in the background..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Good, if you was listening to it...well...


InMe - Seven Weeks


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

right to be wrong- joss stone

again on the TV, me sister's gone and she's left the TV on and i can't be bothered to turn it off........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Tut tut, you lazy fool...

Argh where the hell is mum with my cup of coffee? 


Iron Maiden - The Trooper


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

but come on it's atleast 11ft away!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

So is the end of my.....thing......but you dont hear me complaining! 

Self Preservation Society - Italian Job Theme


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

Holding of for you- Liberty X

I really gotta turn that TV off!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Go for it! 

Matchbook Romance - Promise


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

ahhh, the irish one that used to be in a boyband!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Turn. It. OFF! 


Slipknot - Wait and Bleed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

ah that's better, it's ok, i used my 12 footter........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Van Halen - Panama


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 27, 2005)

Queen- Don't Stop Me Now


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Something Corporate - If You See Jordan


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2005)

a funny song, dunno who it's by......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Something Corporate - Konstantine


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2005)

annother funny song.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Harold Faltermeyer - Top Gun Anthem


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2005)

yes, annother funny song............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

InMe - Seven Weeks


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2005)

Under the Weather- KT Tunstall........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Something Corporate - Punk Rock Princess


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

Bulls on Parade - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Something Corporate - I Want To Save You


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

Sleep Now in the Fire - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Something Corporate - Hurricane


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Something Corporate - Good News


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

Fell on Black Days - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Something Corporate - Not What It Seems


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

See now, I'm still on my little Fell on Black Days bit...you're just jumping too far ahead. Are those bloody songs 2 minutes short or something?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Nope...A good 4 mins each. Im listening to all of em by the way...and Im still on Not What It Seems y'know  Oh no, it changing!

Something Corporate - Globes and Maps


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

The shortest one on this playlist I've made (Manchester playlist, AUdioslave played 'em on Friday...it FRUCKING [stealing les' thing] ROCKED!) is 3:32 minutes...most are over 5 minutes though...


ANd it's Call Me a Dog - Temple of the Dog. 

"I called you beauitful, if I called at all!"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Now this one is 4:48, and the next is 9:36...

20 secs of it to go....

Ok finished...


Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

Show Me How to Live - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Stereomud - Closer Now


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

Killing in the Name - Rage Against the Machine. Oh, on Friday I was three people away from Chris Cornell with my hands up, flipping off Audioslave and then the crowd sat around the standing area while shouting "Fuck you, I won't do what you tell me!" to that song...and Cornell put the mic near me...and the people around me...crowd contribution was awesome on Friday... 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Is that the song that say fuck you I wont do what you tell me? I love that song, Ill have to download it.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

Of course it's that song, or I wouldn't have been shouting it while Audioslave were doing it. What kind of moron would sing the wrong lyrics!? Don't answer that...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Me. 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

I wouldn't advise singing the wrong lyrics inside a mosh pit, if you don't know the words, keep your mouth shut or just cheer. Or, if you're me...call Cornell a lazy mother fuck-er.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Youll never even find me in a bloody concert 

Head Automatica - Beating Heart Baby


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

Why not? It's a hell of an experience, I mean that Audioslave concert was the best night of my life, it was immense, the performance was the best I've ever seen or heard of Audioslave, they were right there, the energy from 20,000 people was heaving and you didn't just hear the music, you felt it. 

You have to go to a concert sometime in your life, it's an awesome experience...

Be Yourself - Audioslave


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

And don't just say you can turn the bass up on your CD player to feel music.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

If I wanna feel music I can go to Virgin Megastore and tough Guitar music....books.  and I hate excessive bass 

Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2005)

Jessica Harp- Memphis


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

Why wouldn't you ever go to a music concert though? 

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Cos im a Wallflower... 

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name of


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2005)

I love Concerts. I have been to hundreds! Mostly Heavy Metal and Hard Rock ones.

Burn in Hell - Twisted Sister


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2005)

It's called "Killing in the Name" there's no OF in the title. 

4th of July - Soundgarden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Rainbow in the Dark - Dio


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2005)

Pretty Noose - Soundgarden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Sober - Tool


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2005)

Down for the Count- bowling for soup........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2005)

Sludge Factory - Alice in Chains


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Bother - Stone Sour


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2005)

Big Machine - Velvet Revolver


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Creeping Death - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2005)

Audioslave - I am the Highway


I downloaded a couple of Audioslave songs, and I like what I hear...


----------



## plan_D (Jun 29, 2005)

Of course you do, you tart. How could you not trust me? Cornell played I am the Highway solo and accoustic, with the rest of Audioslave joining in halfway through. 

I'm sure if you like Audioslave you'll like a lot of what I listen to. Cornell is, in mine (and a lot of other people's) opinion, the greatest singer/song write of all time. 

Follow My Way - Chris Cornell.

Here's a shot from Manchester, the rest are in my bits and pieces thread...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2005)

Cornell the best in a lot of peoples minds - Okay if you think so. He is a great singer but not the greatest of all times. But hey you can have your opinion.

Simon Says - Drain STH


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 30, 2005)

Personally I prefer Something Corporate though. Its the exact kind of music I like, a modern, soft rock/punk sound with a great combination of piano and guitar.


Something Corporate - I Want to Save You


----------



## plan_D (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes, Adler, and song writer....music writer with that too. Ozzy Osbourne would gladly agree with me on that one. 

Ugly Truth - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 30, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Give em Hell Kid


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 1, 2005)

That's the Impression I get- Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im sorry I can not agree with you especially on the song writer part. And I doubt most of the world will agree with you. Dont take me wrong he is great though.

Wheel in the Sky - Journey


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

One - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

Matchbook Romance - Playing For Keeps


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2005)

Bowling for soup- 1985........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

Harold Faltermeyer - Top Gun Anthem


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

Nothing my inlaws are visiting.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

Bright Eyes - A Perfect Sonnet


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

Belinda Carlisle- Heven is a place on earth


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

America, F*ck Yeah! (Team America Theme)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

Heart- Alone


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

Head Automatica - Beating Heart Baby


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

Nickelback- How you remind me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

Harold Faltermeyer - Top Gun Theme


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

Black Metal - Venom


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 7, 2005)

Vanessa Carlton - 1000 miles


(So what? I like piano music.)


----------



## plan_D (Jul 7, 2005)

What are you on about? That's a good song. 

(Waits for the abuse)


----------



## Crazy (Jul 8, 2005)

Third Planet - Modest Mouse


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 8, 2005)

plan_D said:


> What are you on about? That's a good song.
> 
> (Waits for the abuse)



Woah didnt expect that from you!  Youre right, it is a good song 8)


Harold Faltermeyer - Top Gun Theme


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 8, 2005)

St Jimmy- Green Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 8, 2005)

Something Corporate - If I Die


----------



## Crazy (Jul 8, 2005)

Can't Repeat, by The Offspring


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 9, 2005)

America, Fuck Yeah! - Team America World Police Soundtrack


----------



## kiwimac (Jul 9, 2005)

All change ... doesn't seem a minute since the Tyrolian bar had the Chess-board in it. NEW THREAD


----------

